

Refreq – See the music, hear the images - dfeles
http://refreq2.com

======
m0th87
Nine Inch Nails did some really interesting experiments where they'd produce
visuals on the spectrograms of their music [1].

It's almost like refreq is bringing the same concept to the masses. I love
seeing how the simple distortions in the video create an eerie feel to an
otherwise normal song. This looks like a REALLY cool product. I signed up.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Zero_(album)#Promotion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Zero_\(album\)#Promotion)

------
dfeles
refreq is a free, open source software, an experimental project, which aims to
open new ways to generate music, or new sound effects

With refreq, not only can you load music files into the program, but also
images. But what does that mean?

Well, after you’ve imported an .mp3, the program first analyzes the track.
Once the analysis is complete, the program can then draw its frequency
spectrum -- or, in other words, the image of the music.

Once the image has been created, you can play it back with refreq -- and you
can actually hear the original music play!

But instead of just exploring the image you’ve generated, you can now take
that image and create a whole new sound. Just export it as a .png, manipulate
it with your preferred image-editing software, like Photoshop, and then import
it back into refreq.After you’ve explored your own generated image, try
importing a different .png or jpg. See what different patterns sound like,
maybe a mandala, the floor plan of your apartment...or even the Mona Lisa! Now
you can listen to these images with refreq.

~~~
bncngy
keep up the good work mate $$

------
aaronpk
When I was in college studying CS, music composition and Linguistics
simultaneously (not the best plan it turns out) I dreamed of making this exact
app. Thanks for this, it's amazing!

